# معقم فوري لليدين



## offers200 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

معقم فوري لليدين
يقتل الجراثيم بدون ماء
العبوة 1000 مل
صناعة سعودية
تاريخ الانتهاء 12/2012
السعر للعبوة 10 ريال سعودي
الكميات:
عشرة آلاف عبوة فأكثر السعر 9 ريال للعبوة
للمراسلة offers200 @ gmail.com


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: معقم فوري لليدين*

الله يوووفقك


----------



## tjarksa (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: معقم فوري لليدين*

الله يوفقك يارب .


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: معقم فوري لليدين*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------

